# Kühlblock für die KFA Gtx 1080 EXOC



## TheWhiteWolf (16. August 2017)

*Kühlblock für die KFA Gtx 1080 EXOC*

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte fragen ob ihr wisst ob es einen Kühlblock für die KFA Gtx 1080 EXOC gibt? Ich will mir gerade keinen kaufen, aber vllt. in den nächsten paar Jahren. Habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut, aber nichts gefunden.

Es ist diese hier: 8GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1080 - Hardware, Notebooks

Danke schonmal


----------

